# Carbon Fiber Silvia K Spoiler



## madballa (Aug 5, 2003)

I have seen this spoiler before but I haven't been able to find the site that had it for sale. Anyone know where I can get this spoiler?


----------



## madballa (Aug 5, 2003)

Has anyone even seen this thing?


----------



## spec240sx (Aug 22, 2004)

go to www.northwestnissans.com
VuDuDoc is a Gold Seller. He should get u a line.. IF U R serious. If not, don't even bother. Bad names R EZ to get.


----------

